# Walla Walla Walla Walla



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

My daughter may be attending whitman college out there. It appears to be a vibrant Cycling scene. Any-one with firsthand experience??


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

LOTS of good cycling there, strong college club, more than several good bike shops and some of the greatest wine that you'll ever have (50+ wineries in the Walla Walla region.

Most of the bike shops in Walla Walla can provide you with a cycling map of the area.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Yup. I did some good riding there last March, I think. My step-daughter goes to Whitman. The riding was a gorgeous, but ended a day early because of snow. The bike shops (including the one downtown) have great routes.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been there a ton, maybe 75+ times for a different form of cycling though, BMX. I might add it has an amazing track, in a great park setting and near national quality. But back to the original question. Lots of open riding to be had. It's a fantastic community and I actually thought about moving there at one time. Only negative comments I have is it can be quite windy with the rolling open country, and real foggy in the late fall thru winter. But the summers are beautiful!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

They've got a good 3-day stage race in the spring. The road course is fun (lots of rollers) and the downtown crit is a good venue.


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

i was there in june and it was awesome!
empty farm roads through rolling hills near town
with a little effort, good routes into the blue mountains for some distance and elevation


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Looks like i'll be visiting often.... and taking my bike.
A stage race in April? ouch! Spring must come early there.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

edwin headwind said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like i'll be visiting often.... and taking my bike.
> A stage race in April? ouch! Spring must come early there.


Well, it *did* spit a few flakes at us on the road race...:thumbsup:


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i grew up there. alegro bike downtown is great.

went back this september and did this - 

https://angrybeesound.wordpress.com/2008/10/31/4000-in-40/


----------

